# What waders should I buy



## birdman5353 (Feb 5, 2015)

What waders should I buy for this upcoming season. Not trying to brake the bank but if it means that they will last and not leak then possibly... Any suggestions


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

How often are you going to be using the waders?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

LLBean has one of the best warranties out there and some decently priced waders. Their annual fishing sale should be starting in the next month or 2.

http://www.llbean.com/llb/search/?freeText=waders&init=1


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I use the white river (bass pro) breathable kind. They are called osprey I think. No leaks over 2 seasons, comfortable and not too expensive


----------



## sd136405 (Jan 19, 2015)

Stocking foot or molded boot? I have some orvis stocking foot that were pretty reasonably priced. They are light weight and breathable and have had them for 3 or 4 seasons with no issues. I also have some cabelas with a molded boot. I would not recommend the molded boot.


----------



## shoshomama (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a pair of cabelas breathable that I like and would purchase again. They are stocking foot style as I like to be able to use different wading boots for different types of river bottoms.


----------



## sd136405 (Jan 19, 2015)

shoshomama said:


> I have a pair of cabelas breathable that I like and would purchase again. They are stocking foot style as I like to be able to use different wading boots for different types of river bottoms.



When you re in the market for new boots, I HIGHLY recommend the korkers with interchangeable soles. One pair for every stream type.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought some Frogg Toggs last year, I like them but a couple weeks ago I fished with jeans and long johns and they ended up being to tight, Id like to sell them seeing Winter is the only season I use them if You are interested at all. I am 6'1"/200#/ size 11 shoe, but the wadders are size 12 attached boot? I will probably buy another pair just need more room.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Stay away from neoprene..... Just my 2 cents


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Cheap waders are cheap waders. If you want a quality wader that will last for years, is functional, and breathable, go with Simms. The Headwaters wader is a great, Gore Tex wader, retailing for about $350.00. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

I would check out Dryft waders. I bought a pair this fall and like them very much. A $219 price tag was pretty attractive. 

http://dryftfishing.com

I paired them with Simms Freestone boots and couldn't be happier after upgrading from Cabelas neoprene waders with the attached boot. Having something that fits properly makes being on the river much more enjoyable.


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

We both have frogg toggs and like them. We got ours from Seirra Trading Post. On sale with coupon it was like 60-70% off.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

what ever you buy make sure you hang them and let them dry after every trip if not I don't care what you buy they want last. Hang them in side and keep hung up until next trip $100 or $300 you must take care of them


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I've had no luck with breathables.....there are 2 roads to go....either spend big bucks as they will last or get a good warranty .....I just get the frog togs from gander mountain and spend the 14 bucks for the warranty......for the 14.00 bucks you extend the warranty like 14 months......the frog togs are good waders ..the best Ive had for the money.......take care of them and they will last....keep the inside of your boots free from gravel and hang them after every trip.......spend the 14 bucks for the warrenty.....or spend 350.00-400.00 for simms......that's your choice...I use Neo's in the winter.....the cabelas are great ...2 pair have lasted 25yrs .....breathables are great but fragile.....a friend of mine use's DAN Baileys he has better luck then I with longevity.....I use the Cabelas guide weight neo's as much as possible......there bullet proof...but again breathables are fragile unless you spend big


----------



## Thecoats (Jan 25, 2015)

If you are going to be on the water all day the Orvis Silver Sonic zip up waders are really nice. I have been using them weekly for about three months with no problems and the zipper is really nice for easy on/off and when needing relief through the day

The only downside is the cost, they are pretty expensive but go on sale for 100.00 off every now and then.

-don


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I have a pair of cheap ones from Dicks, and this year I upgraded to a pair of last years Simms guide series. The Simms ones are very nice, with much thicker fabric, and I expect them to last a long time. However, for moderate temperature wading, I still wear the cheapos. They're lighter and cooler, and don't restrict movement really at all.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

www.academy.com/shop/pdp/magellan-o...aders/pid-638754?color=Light+Brown&N=97011073


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't own these but seem like good price. I own breathable and neoprene, I like the breathable for a all around general purpose waders. I only wear the neoprene if it is super cold out.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

burt said:


> www.academy.com/shop/pdp/magellan-o...aders/pid-638754?color=Light+Brown&N=97011073



I had these last year and wore them about 10 times before the whole right foot seperated from the waders


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

This is my 4th winter with Cabelas breathables. I hang dry mine after every trip to fully dry. My hiking boots are the Cabelas lightweights. They lasted 3 years before they didn't look awesome. They would have probably lasted another 2 years, but I wanted new ones. $40 on sale at Cabelas. I dry my boots on top of a dehumidifier after every trip.


----------



## R.Cole (Feb 8, 2015)

Chota's are the way to go, especially with their suspension system... They ride lower and you can drop them from chest to hip waders in a snap. Run about $250 but snagged mine for $220 (South Forks). They are stocking foot but opted to spend the money on good waders versus boots. I just use a pair of jungle boots I had in the Marines. Drain quick and soles are thick enuff to screw in studs.


----------



## trapper04 (Nov 30, 2013)

Simm's. Buy once cry once.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Simms are way to over priced and heavy. I been using a Hodgesman I bought from Ollies for 50 bucks and love it. Its a lot more comfortable then my simms and you can spend money on other important things.


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Check Seirra trading post see what they have. We got two frogg toggs at a great price. They work really good.


----------

